# Barsche und Zander schuppen



## Wahoo (26. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab mal versucht einen Barsch zu schuppen, nach 2 Minuten hab ich es aufgegeben und hab ihn filitiert. Wer hat das passende Gerät dafür? Gibt es spézielle Fischschupper oder muss man nur einen Trick anwenden. Ich wollte mal Barsch im Backofen machen.


----------



## Robert (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Barsche und Zander schuppen*

Hi Wahoo,

Nimm einen stabilen Stock und schraub 2-3 Kronkorken drauf.
Die Zähne von den Kronkorken geben einen 1A Schupper ab
(und kost nix(

Servus,

Robert


----------



## Pannenfischer (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Barsche und Zander schuppen*



			
				Robert schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Wahoo,
> 
> Nimm einen stabilen Stock und schraub 2-3 Kronkorken drauf.
> Die Zähne von den Kronkorken geben einen 1A Schupper ab
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Barsche und Zander schuppen*

Bei Barsch und Zander würdee ich die Haut abziehen und nicht schuppen, wenn aber schon schuppen, mach das nie im Hause sondern Im Freien!!!
Sonst kriegste Ärger mit den Mitbewohnern.


----------



## Forellenfreund (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Barsche und Zander schuppen*

@thomas....

Also das verstehe ich jetzt nicht aus Deinem Munde. 

Wieso einem Zander die Haut abziehen ?? 

Finde es gibt fast keinen Fisch aus unseren Süßwassergewässern deren Haut kross angebraten so lecker schmeckt wie die eines Zanders.


-------------------------------

Das Schuppen eines Zanders oder Barsches in der Wohnung bzw. in der Küche entfernen macht man nur einmal ... dann bekommt man entweder ärger von jemandem ... oder man ärgert sich beim Entfernen der Schuppen im 10 Meter Radius über sich selber .... 


Gruß


Sven


----------



## darth carper (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Barsche und Zander schuppen*

Barschen auf jeden Fall immer die Haut abziehen. das Schuppen ist eine Heidenarbeit, besonders wenn man viele kleinere Barsche hat.


----------



## HD4ever (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Barsche und Zander schuppen*

ich filetier die auch nur noch .....
hab das Schuppen auch nur ein einziges mal gemacht ... |uhoh:


----------



## hd-treiber (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Barsche und Zander schuppen*

Vor dem Schuppen mit dem steil angesetzten Messer den Schwanz festhalten und mit der anderen Hand am Kopf ziehen und den Fisch damit "recken". Damit stellen sich dei Schuppen etwas auf und lassen sich so besser entfernen. #6


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Barsche und Zander schuppen*

Muss Thomas recht geben besonders bei Barschen würde ich mir nicht die arbeit des Schuppens machen . Haut abziehen geht mit etwas übung super schnell !
Filitieren lohnt sich ja höchstens bei großen Brschen bei den kleinen gibts danach ja Fischstäbchen   =)


----------



## Reisender (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Barsche und Zander schuppen*

1) Schuppen von Barschen ist ganz einfach !!!

Nie die Barsche Trocknen lassen, immer feucht halten. Wenn sie einmal Trocken waren, dann kann man es vergessen.

2) Wo Schuppe ich Barsche !!!!

Ganz einfach, in einen Eimer mit Wasser. Immer die Burschen unter Wasser halten und dann gut Putzen. Ist halt ein wenig Arbeit, aber es lohnt sich.
Auch in der Küche kann man sie Putzen, genug Wasser in die Spüle. Da sich immer viele schuppen ansammeln, immer bei ziehen des Stöpsels ein wenig Kuchen Rollen Papier auf den Abfluss legen. So gelangen nur wenig Schuppen in den Abfluss. 

3) Braten von Barsche !!!

Die meisten Fehler werden gemacht das man die Barsche in zu Großer Hitze Brät. Langsam Braten ist die Diverse, denn wenn man die Barsche langsam Brät, dann werden die Gräten auch weicher und man hat nicht so große maläste damit. Was man machen sollte, ist die Barsche immer über den Rücken einschneiden. Dann leicht in Mehl wenden und Fertig.....Salzen tu ich immer beim essen, denn nur so bekommt man denn besten Geschmack raus.

Und nun noch eins !!! Ich werde das wochenende wieder in den Norden Fahren und habe in meiner Einkaufsliste auch wieder ein Entschupper stehen. Also wenn einer einen haben möchte, dann werde ich einige mehr besorgen und diese verschicken. Was die Kosten weiß ich nicht !! aber Teuer sind die Dinger nicht. Werde auch wieder versuchen die zu bekommen die ich Früher auch benutzt habe. Einen Stabilen Griff und eine gute Schuppfläche. Versprechen kann ich es nicht das ich die Besten finde, aber wenn ich sie habe, dann könnt ihr davon ausgehen das ihr bestens versorgt seit.


----------



## Pilkman (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Barsche und Zander schuppen*

Ich lese hier immer vom Haut abziehen bei Barschen - was ist damit gemeint? Das Häuten des runtergeschnittenen Filets oder des ganzen Fisches?


----------



## darth carper (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Barsche und Zander schuppen*

Des ganzen Fisches.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Barsche und Zander schuppen*

Damit ist gemeint dem ganzen fisch die Haut abzuziehen . Das beim Filet zu machen hätte keinen Sinn , das geht mitm Messer schneller .

Mal ne Anleitung zum Häuten für alle die nicht wissen wies geht :

1. Barsch ausnehmen
2. Flossen abschneiden die nerven nur
3. Auf einer Seite am Rücken entlang die Haut einschneiden
4. dicht am Kopf nach unten schneiden
5. Sich vorne am Kopf  n Stück Haut schnappen und mit gefühl nach hinten ziehen . Dabei aufpassen das kein Fleisch an der Haut bleibt (bis auf den bauchlappen)
6. Das gleiche auf der anderen Seite ...

fertig


----------



## heinzrch (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Barsche und Zander schuppen*

wiso abziehen ? - ich lass die Haut mit Schuppen dran, und mach die Zander im Backofen (3 Stück auf einem Backblech, hochkant leicht gebogen angeordnet....), der  Fisch wird vollständig im ganzen serviert (eine Art Ehrenbezeugung dem Fisch gegenüber) , und die Haut bzw. die dranhängenden Schuppen einfach nicht mitgegessen.
Kann allerdings die Argumentation von Forellenfreund verstehen, der gerne die gebratene Fischhaut ißt....


----------



## Gold-Brasse (28. November 2008)

*AW: Barsche und Zander schuppen*

Mit dem richtigen Werkzeug und der richtigen Technik geht alles: http://www.profi-fischschupper.de/zander-entschuppen.htm Habe ich bei Barschen, Zandern und Brassen ausgiebig getestet.


----------



## heidelberger*** (28. November 2008)

*AW: Barsche und Zander schuppen*

Ich habs zwar schon in anderen Beiträgen erwähnt ... aber hier noch einmal.
Die Barsche einfach in lauwarmes Essigwasser legen .... nur so 3-4 Minuten und dann schuppen.... 
Der Essig löst die miteinander verklebten Schuppen und es geht viel leichter!!


----------



## sebsebseb (28. November 2008)

*AW: Barsche und Zander schuppen*

Moin,

also ich würde Zander auf alle Fälle immer schuppen da die Haut beim Braten immer dranbleiben muss. Das Filet ist wirklich hochweriger mit Haut!
Wie schon erwähnt, Flossen abschneiden mit der Küchenschere und dann mit nem Fischschupper ( gekauft oder Eigenbau) drüberbürsten. Und wie gesagt am bestem draußen, da die Kammschuppen echt in alle Richtungen fliegen!


----------



## Svenbo (29. August 2014)

*AW: Barsche und Zander schuppen*

Puh, hier wurd ja schon en paar Tage nichts mehr geschrieben...^^ So, heut Abend gab's ne Premiere. Zander im ganzen auf'm Grill. Inna Folie mit Salz, Pfeffer, Knoblauch und Olivenöl|bla: Boah ganz schön lecker|rolleyes. 
Wollte den Zander am Anfang auch schuppen... Im Ernst Leute, hättet ihr auch mal erwähnen können, dass man das (wenn überhaupt) eher draußen macht. Die Küche sieht aus wie Sau#d.
Aber hey, ich hab gegrillt, muss also nicht sauber machen... 

Kann ich also nur empfehlen:m.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (29. August 2014)

*AW: Barsche und Zander schuppen*

Barsche und Zander schuppe ich auch fast immer und brate / grille sie mit Haut - richtig kross, das ist super lecker! #6

Ich mache das auch wie oben beschrieben draussen in einem Eimer. Das erspart ne Menge Ärger. Vor dem Entschuppen einmal kurz kochend Wasser drüber gießen und dann sofort in den kalten Eimer Wasser. Durch den "Hitze"-Schock stellen sich die Schuppen ein wenig auf und es geht einfacher


----------



## Svenbo (29. August 2014)

*AW: Barsche und Zander schuppen*

War ja nur Spaß. Wurde ja auch in jedem zweiten Post geschrieben... mit dem heißen Wasser inkl Eimer werde ich das nächste Mal auch probieren. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Laserbeak (29. August 2014)

*AW: Barsche und Zander schuppen*

Am schnellsten geht das wie folgt:

Bei youtube als Suchbegriff    "Barsch  Auwa" eingeben.
Das Video was ich meine ist 90 Sekunden lang.
Besser geht nicht, denke ich.


----------



## Brummel (29. August 2014)

*AW: Barsche und Zander schuppen*

@Laserbeak,

stimmt, das geht sehr schnell und funktioniert wirklich super, mache ich auch meistens.
Aber eigentlich hätte ich die Haut bei Barschen und Zandern auch lieber am Fisch aber wenn die Zeit fehlt und der Zahn tropft... #6.
Hab in letzter Zeit viel Barsch geräuchert und dabei bleiben die Schuppen da wo sie waren,  saftig und der Geschmack bleibt da wo er hingehört.:l

Fazit: wenn man die Haut mitbraten will muss man sich etwas mehr anstrengen als beim schuppen von Karpfen aber es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.

Gruß Torsten #h


----------



## Svenbo (10. September 2014)

*AW: Barsche und Zander schuppen*

Ahoi!
So, gestern wurde der erste Zander (leider nicht selbst gefangen..., danke nochmal Pippa ) geschuppt. Direkt am Wasser, haben´s ganz normal mit dem Messer gemacht. Hat super geklappt. Freu mich schon auf mein erstes Filet mit schön krosser Haut.


----------

